

Apple CEO on $100 Bill - imran
http://obamapacman.com/2010/08/in-steve-jobs-we-trust-dollar-redesign-project-apple-ceo-100-bill

======
Mithrandir
In that case, you'll also need a bill for Bill Gates, rms, Steve Wozniak,
Linus Torvalds...

